# Puente H doble y operable



## REMIXNEITOR888 (Ene 16, 2013)

Que tal Mundo!! Hoy publico este buenisimo puente H. Es practico, un poco caro, pero funcionable para cualquiera que trate de hacer un SUMOBOT, y quiera controlar 2 motores o hasta 4 motores, bueno espero sus preguntas, comentarios y opiniones al respecto sobre mi circuito que elabore, y los tomare en cuenta. SALUDOS MUNDO!!!!


----------



## cesaraugustop (Ene 16, 2013)

REMIXNEITOR888 dijo:


> Que tal Mundo!! Hoy publico este buenisimo puente H. Es practico, un poco caro, pero funcionable para cualquiera que trate de hacer un SUMOBOT, y quiera controlar 2 motores o hasta 4 motores, bueno espero sus preguntas, comentarios y opiniones al respecto sobre mi circuito que elabore, y los tomare en cuenta. SALUDOS MUNDO!!!!



 Que buen aporte, para complementar tu aporte; existe en el mercado dos IC que son utilizados  para el control de motores PAP a un precio considerable y permiten la simplificación de los circuitos los cuales son: el ULN 2003 y el L293B anexo el enlace con información mas detallada y el datasheet  u hoja de datos de estos IC 

http://www.x-robotics.com/motorizacion.htm

Cordial saludo amigo desde Colombia


----------



## Scooter (Ene 17, 2013)

Ya se que soy muy ácido en mis comentarios, lo siento, es mi naturaleza, pero es que "Buenísimo" a una cosa que usa 8 relés y cuatro transistores y que no permite ningún control del motor mas allá del "todo-nada" en el SXXI no es el calificativo que yo usaría... yo usaría uno mucho mucho menos "optimista"

Claro que todo son gustos, no digo que esté mal, solo que a mi me lo parece.


----------



## REMIXNEITOR888 (Ene 18, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Ya se que soy muy ácido en mis comentarios, lo siento, es mi naturaleza, pero es que "Buenísimo" a una cosa que usa 8 relés y cuatro transistores y que no permite ningún control del motor mas allá del "todo-nada" en el SXXI no es el calificativo que yo usaría... yo usaría uno mucho mucho menos "optimista"
> 
> Claro que todo son gustos, no digo que esté mal, solo que a mi me lo parece.




Gracias por tu opinion, bueno lo que pasa es que yo queria controlar 4 motores con 4 digitos mandados por radiofrecuencia, yo simule ese circuito en LiveWire y a mi me funciono en una competencia de sumobots, y es cierto. Hoy ya lo comun es programacion y circuitos integrados que tienen la funcion de los puentes H, pero bueno, como yo apenas soy un estudiante en electronica...hahaha, contrui este diseño con componentes discretos   pero bueno, se nota lo acido que eres. hahahah aqui te dejo el verdadero circuito y si lo simulas en LiveWire funciona rete bien, y lo mejor, es que yo lo construi, y me funciono retebien. Saludos  Scooter


----------



## Scooter (Ene 18, 2013)

¿Que función tienen los diodos en serie con las bobinas de los relés de mando?
Ya están los diodos volantes en los transistores, y esos no se para que sirven


----------



## REMIXNEITOR888 (Ene 23, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Que función tienen los diodos en serie con las bobinas de los relés de mando?
> Ya están los diodos volantes en los transistores, y esos no se para que sirven



Bueno Scooter, el buenísimo transistor de potencia, el IRFZ44N, no hace la función correctamente como lo hace un BC547 o un 2N2222A si no le pones ese diodo. Yo tuve problemas al principio al usar esos transistores para mi puente H, hasta que descubri en el datasheet del IRFZ44N, que el mismo transistor tiene una configuracion rarisima, porque ya tiene un diodo interno en el mismo. A la mera hora de probarlo, no hace la funcion que deberia hacer un transistor, hasta que le puse ese otro diodo, e hizo la funcion correctamente del puente H, como si trabajara un BC547 o un 2N2222A. Para que me creas, consulta el datasheet de IRFZ44N Saludos Scooter

A y otra cosa scooter, los diodos que estan en serie con las bobinas de los relevadores, son para proteccion. saludos scooter


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 23, 2013)

Amigo segun dices: "A y otra cosa scooter, los diodos que estan en serie con las bobinas de los relevadores, son para proteccion. saludos scooter", para protejer que cosa?.
Ademas cada diodo que añades a linea de alimentacion gral. le quitas alimentacion a los devanados siguientes. Que finalidad tiene esto?.


----------



## REMIXNEITOR888 (Ene 24, 2013)

Amigo segun dices: "A y otra cosa scooter, los diodos que estan en serie con las bobinas de los relevadores, son para proteccion. saludos scooter", para protejer que cosa?.
Ademas cada diodo que añades a linea de alimentacion gral. le quitas alimentacion a los devanados siguientes. Que finalidad tiene esto?.

La finalidad, es que cada bobina de cada relevador tenga su propia y respectiva polaridad. Yo le puse esos diodos para que cada bobina tuviera su respectiva polaridad, positivo y negativo. Y tambien se los puse para protejer a todo el circuito, porque hice un puente H hace tiempo sin diodos, y cuando lo prove varias veces, si funcionaba, pero luego surgió un fallo inesperado. Y mi antiguo maestro me dijo que era vital que en los puentes H, se le pongan diodos, en especial en las bobinas de los relevadores,  según el, por si en caso de que se regresara la corriente o el voltaje.

muchas gracias por tu comentario, y ademas cuando dices "Ademas cada diodo que añades a linea de alimentacion gral. le quitas alimentacion a los devanados siguientes" eso nunca me lo explico mi maestro.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 24, 2013)

Amigo, bueno si te fijas en el esquema que expones, cada devanado, sufre una perdida de 1.4V. en su alimentacion ya que tienes 2 diodos en serie con los mismos, ademas, el mayor error, se encuentra en la alimentacion positiva de cada devanado, pues en el 1ro. de ellos recibe, 8.3V, debido a la caida de tension natural que existe en un diodo PN, (salvo que utilices diodos schottky), el 2do. 7.6V, respectivamente, lo mas probable es que el ultimo rele nunca accione. 
Si quieres protejer los MOSFET de transitorios, solo se conecta un diodo volante en antiparalelo con el devanado, y eso es mas que suficiente.
Respecto a la polarizacion de los MOSFET, el diodo que conectas entre Gate y Surtidor, reemplazalo por una resistencia de 10k, pues de lo contrario, el propio transistor, tendra problemas para alcanzar el bloqueo cuando deja de ser accionado. Respecto a la resistencia de polarizacion de 4k7, reemplazala por una de valor de 100Ω.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 24, 2013)

Haciendo de abogado del diablo,  te sobran 4 relevos, pues usas un relevo para manejar un relevo??? lo mas facil es manejar el relevo final directamente con el mosfet, lo de la alimentacion de los primeros relevos la veo mal, pues cada uno tiene diferente VCC debido al voltaje que cae en cada diodo, los diodos en serie con la bobina para que???? no tiene sentido, en fin no me gusta para nada, chauuuuuuu


----------



## Scooter (Ene 25, 2013)

Bueno, cada vez que lo miro me gusta menos aún; le sobran resistencias diodos, relés, no regula ... vamos que no hay por donde entrarle al circuito.
En fin, tómalo como opinión personal; no soy el centro del universo. Agradezco tu intención de compartir lo que a ti te parece bien pero yo desde luego no usaré ese esquema ni atado de pies y manos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2013)

Si bien este esquema podría ser que funcione, técnicamente hablando es pobre, componentes sin función alguna, funciones redundantes, desperdicio de recursos, Etc, Etc.

Así que *NO* aconsejo que se tome este como proyecto a realizar para su empleo el algo.


----------



## REMIXNEITOR888 (Ene 25, 2013)

Bueno, muchas gracias de todos modos a todos por sus comentarios mundo. A mi si me funciono este puente H, y hasta gane en una competencia de robots de sumo. A mi me trabajo muy bien y sin problemas, pero bueno, son sus criterios y muchas gracias a todos por sus opiniones. Quien quiera hacerlo, adelante...le funcionara, lo digo por experiencia propia con este puente H. Y quien quiera que no, pues no. Lo comparto en este foro, precisamente porque yo ya lo construí, y me funciono a la perfección, con 2 y 4 motores. Pero bueno, muchas gracias por sus criticas, opiniones y comentarios mundo.


----------

